# NTI Tunnel- standard vs Tuff?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone have any feedback on these? I am looking for one that will hold up to Hank and also potential future dogs in the 20-50 lb range as much as possible. Hank is probably going to be in the low 20s once filled out and will definitely jump 16". The Standards are $100 cheaper but how are they compared to the tuff tunnels for durability?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the "Agility Tuff Tunnel" Tho I have never seen the Standard type so I cant compare. I can attest to the durability of the Tuff. I have had it and used it for 9 years now and it doesn't have a single rip in it. the color has faded a bit but I have left it outside in direct sun for weeks on end during the summer and fall months.


----------

